# Chelated Iron vs Iron Sulphate



## LawnKiller (Jun 9, 2021)

So I've noticed there are a lot of different iron products on the market the prices for these products seem to vary quite a bit.

The cheaper products on the market seem to describe themselves as simply Iron Sulphate or Liquid Iron with no description of the percentage of Iron within the product.

The higher-end products describe themselves as Iron Sulphate and Chelated Iron with given percentages. (I guess a sign of a better product?)

I'm unsure what the differences are between these two types of iron and when it's better or more appropriate to use one over the other? Are the cheap products the same as the more expensive stuff or is it worth paying more and knowing what you're getting?

Any guidance would be hugely appreciated


----------

